# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  qui peut me fair une bannière, svp ?

## mandine1201

bonjours
j'aimerais bien faire une bannière pour la petite Sally , mais j'y arrive pas.
qui pourrai m'en faire une une , svp  ::  ?? 

************

Sally
Femelle Croisée basset bleu de Gascogne 
Née le 01 Janvier 2003
Arrivée le 01 Août 2014 suite à lhospitalisation de son maître.
Sally est une louloute tranquille qui na quune peur, finir ses jours au refuge. Rigolote, câline et tendre, elle cherche une maison de retraite plein damour !
Elle ignore royalement les chats (en tout cas ceux de notre chatterie) même dans leur parc ! Pour les chiens t'en qu'on ne l'enquiquine passe tout va bien !

*********
La douceur se lit dans son regard
*********

voila le lien du poste => http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...s-39-a-122368/

----------


## phacélie

fais plutôt ta demande là  :: : http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-.../page-225.html

----------


## P'tite souris

Merci de mettre votre demande dans le lien indiqué au dessus par Phacélie  :Smile:

----------

